

SSI: An Open Source Platform for Social Signal Interpretation - jcr
http://records.sigmm.ndlab.net/2014/10/ssi-an-open-source-platform-for-social-signal-interpretation/

======
wiz21
SSI... Dunno why but that rings a bell... Strategic Simulation Inc.

